# Boros (OPM) vs Saibamen (DBZ)



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 18, 2022)

Can a Saibaman defeat Boros?

Bonus Round: Boros vs 2 Saibamen


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 18, 2022)

Yes. BoZ Piccolo's moon busting feat is still beyond anything in OPM. Saibamen are almost equal to Raditz, who is far stronger than that.

2 is overkill

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Voyeur (Apr 18, 2022)

Saibaman flexes.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (Apr 18, 2022)

Saibamen neg diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 19, 2022)

Aren't current top tier OPM characters moon level and FTL+?


----------



## SSMG (Apr 19, 2022)

Opm top tiers are Moon level and relivistic. 

And saibamen is planet level and relativistic, so a single one wins.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Apr 19, 2022)

Akira1993 said:


> Aren't current top tier OPM characters moon level and FTL+?


Jup,might change with the next chapters.

Maybe Garou will bust the moon


----------



## Artist (May 6, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 6


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 6, 2022)

Just reeks of a pseudo who doesnt know what they are talking about regarding DBZ 

That or a troll post


----------



## S (May 6, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Opm top tiers are Moon level and relivistic.
> 
> And saibamen is planet level and relativistic, so a single one wins.


This planet or relativistic level characters are sure get beaten by none planetary attacks or relativistic speeds....just saying


----------



## SSMG (May 6, 2022)

S said:


> This planet or relativistic level characters are sure get beaten by none planetary attacks or relativistic speeds....just saying


Well apparently so. 

Boros is 4 billion in power level because reddit said so.


----------



## S (May 6, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Well apparently so.
> 
> Boros is 4 billion in power level because reddit said so.


One Punch Man doesn't even have powerlevel system to begin with, how did they come to the absurd number is beyond me and blind fanboyism, same applies to DB fanboys also..same crowd different fanboys.


----------



## SSMG (May 6, 2022)

S said:


> One Punch Man doesn't even have powerlevel system to begin with, how did they come to the absurd number is beyond me and blind fanboyism, same applies to DB fanboys also..same crowd different fanboys.



Yeah I agree fanboys of any kind are bad. 

Just after super alot of the fanboyism for db characters died down. Because at that point it wasn't so much blind fanboyism as much as just retelling of the feats that occurred in that series. 

Pre super tho was dark times.. Fanboys thought z Goku would beat ppl like pre crisis supes and TTGL Simon... it was cringe.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Voyeur (May 6, 2022)

People always seethe when they find out saibaman are far stronger than they think and flex on their favorite characters.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (May 6, 2022)

S said:


> This planet or relativistic level characters are sure get beaten by none planetary attacks or relativistic speeds....just saying


Ya know.... 

I thought you were making fun of opm fans with this post... But are you implying the attacks that took out the Saibamen(Krillins multi beam) weren't planetary in Ap? And not relativistic in speeds? 

Because they certainly were.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Sabotage (May 6, 2022)

They can condense their ki blasts into smaller AoE so it doesn't destroy the planet. These are arguments that were addressed back in 2012.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (May 6, 2022)

^Well not only that(tho that is also true) 

Ap=/= AoE. 

Not for manga. Not for comics either.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 6, 2022)

@YonkoDrippy Others have explained what I was about to explain in this post, but there was a feat back in early Dragon Ball where Piccolo with a  (Piccolo has the lower power level here. Chapter 5 of Dragon Ball Z) was able to blow up a Moon with a regular ki blast (Chapter 14 of Dragon Ball Z) in the night sky.

It's unarguably a moonbusting feat, at the very least.

It is also a feat that is greater than Boros in his meteoric burst state (which allowed Boros to achieve speed and power beyond his regular limits, so he was on overdrive at that point), as well as his final attack, Collapsing Star, Roaring Cannon (One Punch Man chapter 36) that would have .

No one in One Punch Man has displayed any feats greater the feat where a Moon was destroyed in one-go by an attack, yet.

As for how all of the above points are related to this match-up...

Saibamen, who are  stronger than the version of Piccolo who blew up the Moon, are going to be much stronger than every single character that appeared in One Punch Man up to this date.


----------



## Artist (May 7, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Just reeks of a pseudo who doesnt know what they are talking about regarding DBZ
> 
> That or a troll post


I doubt he's a troll he's using equations to prove his claim same as people here.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Artist (May 7, 2022)

S said:


> This planet or relativistic level characters are sure get beaten by none planetary attacks or relativistic speeds....just saying


Lots of characters get beat by Non-Planetary level attacks have you seen DBZ?

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## SSMG (May 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> I doubt he's a troll he's using equations to prove his claim same as people here.


It only takes city level to kick someone out of orbit... 

King Piccolo nuked a city with ease in db and stated he could destroy alot more if he wanted. 


King Piccolo has a pl of 4 billion confirmed.... according to that reh rehs math.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> I doubt he's a troll


Pseudo then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> It only takes city level to kick someone out of orbit...
> 
> King Piccolo nuked a city with ease in db and stated he could destroy alot more if he wanted.
> 
> ...


Wrong it only takes building level. Also, are you saying that everybody in fiction who has ever knocked someone out of orbit is only that level? You have proof for any of this stuff you're saying. Well, let's scale that we know he's not Planet level, he's not even Moon level because that's his son that did that in Saiyan Saga, and I really hope you're not talking about this.


That doesn't even look like a city bust. there was no statement made claiming that he did so, not even by him, the city was obviously still there. It only looked like he destroyed part of it.


----------



## Bill1001 (May 8, 2022)

Boros, he had the speed adv plus his body heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> @YonkoDrippy Others have explained what I was about to explain in this post, but there was a feat back in early Dragon Ball where Piccolo with a  (Piccolo has the lower power level here. Chapter 5 of Dragon Ball Z) was able to blow up a Moon with a regular ki blast (Chapter 14 of Dragon Ball Z) in the night sky.
> 
> It's unarguably a moonbusting feat, at the very least.
> 
> ...


So moon level >>> Planet surface level because that's what he was going to destroy. Saibamen aren't = Raditz who's Pwer level is 1500 and Saibamen are 1200 some believe Raditz Power Level is more than 1500, but if you believe those 2 are the same number then that's on you. I don't even think you've read One Punch Man.


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> They can condense their ki blasts into smaller AoE so it doesn't destroy the planet. These are arguments that were addressed back in 2012.


 Come on man. If that's the case I can have Saitama condense his punches and make him Star level.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Bill1001 (May 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> Come on man. If that's the case I can have Saitama condense his punches and make him Star level.


If you go by guid books then saitama is Star level

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

Bill1001 said:


> If you go by guid books then saitama is Star level


I said that before and got Ningened.


----------



## gunchar (May 8, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> They can condense their ki blasts into smaller AoE so it doesn't destroy the planet. These are arguments that were addressed back in 2012.


Uhm hold on, Vegeta was besides Goku the only character in the Saiyan Saga who could've actually blown up the planet, Radditz/Saibaman or Krillin who were absolute fodder to him could've most certainly not. With that being said, with what Saitama has actually shown a Saibaman would probably just tank his punches,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> Wrong it only takes building


Okay, that makes my point even better lol. Everyone from the beginning of early db is building level. They all have power levels of 4 billion plus confirmed. 



Artist said:


> Also, are you saying that everybody in fiction who has ever knocked someone out of orbit is only that level?


No. That is the reasoning of the reddit calc that you quoted lol 

_It was when Saitama got kicked to the moon that I immediately realized I could quantify that. That I could calculate a power level for that kick,_

The calc is trash. According to his math Piccolo blowing up the moon should net a power level in the trillions if not more... Yet he did it with a pl of under 500. It's obvious to anyone with half a brain that the feats capable with a power level increase is exponential, not linear.



Artist said:


> I really hope you're not talking about this.


No I'm not. I'm talking about when he used demon explosive wave against Goku and destroyed the entire city leaving it as a wasteland. It is listed in The obd wiki as being calced to be 97 mega tons or low city level.




That calc that you posted is the most sorry excuse for an attempt at anything I've ever seen in this hobby. And Im not surprised one bit you are the one to post it.


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Uhm hold on, Vegeta was besides Goku the only character in the Saiyan Saga who could've actually blown up the planet, Radditz/Saibaman or Krillin who were absolute fodder to him could've most certainly not. With that being said, with what Saitama has actually shown a Saibaman would probably just tank his punches,


Piccolo pre training for the saiyans could vape the moon which is calced at being large planet level. The Saibamen are stronger than him with over double his power level. 
They get the scaling easy.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

Bill1001 said:


> If you go by guid books then saitama is Star level


This is for anime only tho.


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Uhm hold on, Vegeta was besides Goku the only character in the Saiyan Saga who could've actually blown up the planet, Radditz/Saibaman or Krillin who were absolute fodder to him could've most certainly not. With that being said, with what Saitama has actually shown a Saibaman would probably just tank his punches,


They wouldn't, they would get splattered

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Piccolo pre training for the saiyans could vape the moon which is calced at being large planet level. The Saibamen are stronger than him with over double his power level.
> They get the scaling easy.


You're scaling is shit then.


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> You're scaling is shit then.


It's your, genius.

And that's the way obd has always scaled shit.... Don't like it? Go to a diff site.


----------



## gunchar (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Piccolo pre training for the saiyans could vape the moon which is calced at being large planet level.



Wtf, normal planet lvl would be like blowing up about 80 moons at once and large planet lvl is far beyond that on top.



SSMG said:


> The Saibamen are stronger than him with over double his power level.
> They get the scaling easy.


That's obviously nonsense, except you honestly want to claim that a pissed off Vegeta threatened Goku with literally just using less than 1/100 of his actual power:


----------



## gunchar (May 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> They wouldn't, they would get splattered


Highly doubt that, i would neither go with DBZ nor with Saitama wank.


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Wtf, normal planet lvl would be like blowing up about 80 moons at once and large planet lvl is far beyond that on top


No. Vaping the moon nets large planet level energy. Vaping a planet like earth nets star level results. 


gunchar said:


> That's obviously nonsense, except you honestly want to claim that a pissed off Vegeta threatened Goku with literally just using less than 1/100 of his actual power:


Never made any such claim. 

My claim is that a single  Saibamen is over double Piccolo's power, when he produced a planet level feat. It's really simple to understand. 

Vegeta using all of his power could also destroy earth... That was never being contested.


----------



## Bill1001 (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> This is for anime only tho.


Anime had him as a planet buster 
Guid book had him as a Star destroyer


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Okay, that makes my point even better lol. Everyone from the beginning of early db is building level. They all have power levels of 4 billion plus confirmed.
> 
> 
> No. That is the reasoning of the reddit calc that you quoted lol
> ...


You do understand anyone in fiction who is that level is also able to do that, right? So do you understand that? So that's not even City level either it's low small city level it doesn't even equal a normal City level feat. That's not even the worse thing I've done in this forum and you're acting like it's some big deal.


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> It's your, genius.
> 
> And that's the way obd has always scaled shit.... Don't like it? Go to a diff site.


When did I scale?


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

Bill1001 said:


> Anime had him as a planet buster
> Guid book had him as a Star destroyer


The guide book is for the anime though. It comes with season 1.


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Highly doubt that, i would neither go with DBZ nor with Saitama wank.


Uh okay, but that's not wank.


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> You do understand anyone in fiction who is that level is also able to do that, right? So do you understand that? So that's not even City level either it's low small city level it doesn't even equal a normal City level feat. That's not even the worse thing I've done in this forum and you're acting like it's some big deal.





Artist said:


> When did I scale?




You can't actually be this fucking stupid.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


>


----------



## gunchar (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> No. Vaping the moon nets large planet level energy. Vaping a planet like earth nets star level results.



Bruh..., this makes absolutely no logical sense(not even in itself), blowing up the sun(btw not exactly a very big star) would be like blowing up about 1,3 million Earth's and contains almost all mass of our whole Solar System(freaking Perfect Cell boasted to merely blow up the Solar System, which would mean he was literally proud about using something that should be a far below Frieza lvl attack going by your logic).



SSMG said:


> Never made any such claim.
> 
> My claim is that a single  Saibamen is over double Piccolo's power, when he produced a planet level feat. It's really simple to understand.
> 
> Vegeta using all of his power could also destroy earth... That was never being contested.


If freaking individual Saibaman's could bust 2 large planets at once, Vegeta would've instantly punched himself in the face for threatening Goku with an attack that he himself described as far below fodder lvl. And hell even Anime Vegeta(and everyone else until way later) would've far weaker feats than what a Saibaman let alone he himself could allegedly do.


----------



## Bill1001 (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> The guide book is for the anime though. It comes with season 1.


It had one an mu working on it 
One is serious when it come to feats and powerscale to the point he had a problem with Tats pulling a Rock from space


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Bruh..., this makes absolutely no logical sense(not even in itself), blowing up the sun(btw not exactly a very big star) would be like blowing up about 1,3 million Earth's and would contain almost all mass of our whole solar system.


There's a difference between blowing something up and vaporizing it. Takes alot more energy to do the latter. Piccolo vaped the moon which nets planet level energy. And vaping the earth nets star level energy... It's all in the obd wiki energy guide if you need a reference. 


gunchar said:


> If freaking individual Saibaman's could bust 2 large planets at once, Vegeta would've instantly punched himself in the face for threatening Goku with an attack that he himself described as far below fodder lvl. And hell even Anime Vegeta would've far weaker feats than what a Saibaman could allegedly do.


What? No. Vegeta's attack is far stronger than anything Piccolo who has a planet level feat or the Saibamen who scales to it, could do... It doesn't negate anything lol. 

To make it simple... If a weaker character can blow up the earth, then a far stronger character can also do it. 

--


Bill1001 said:


> It had one an mu working on it
> One is serious when it come to feats and powerscale to the point he had a problem with Tats pulling a Rock from space


Yeah but still the guidebook is for the anime, so the only thing it applies to is the anime. 

AT worked on the anime for dbz a bunch back in the day... Doesn't mean the anime only feats are used in manga discussions... Same situation here for opm.


----------



## Sabotage (May 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Uhm hold on, Vegeta was besides Goku the only character in the Saiyan Saga who could've actually blown up the planet,


I agree, I'm just saying that DB characters can condense their ki blasts into smaller AoE. They do it throughout the series.

It's the same in comics and most manga/anime. Your attack potency doesn't always equal your destructive capacity


SSMG said:


> Piccolo pre training for the saiyans could vape the moon which is calced at being large planet level. The Saibamen are stronger than him with over double his power level.
> They get the scaling easy.


Piccolo's moon buster was calced at small planet level, I believe it was 37 zettatons.

I've seen a calc that had Anime Piccolo's moon buster in the double digit yottatons, which would be large planet level.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SSMG (May 8, 2022)

Oh it's small planet level? Hmmm. 

I may have been getting the anime calc mixed up with the manga calc tbh. 

Either way my main point stands but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## SSBMonado (May 8, 2022)

I don't get it. Why does Vegeta being overtly planet level prove that none of the characters weaker than him _aren't_ planet level also?
If there are calcs suggesting that weaker characters are planet level as well, then they bloody are, whether they actively attempted to destroy a planet like Vegeta did or not.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## accountmaker (May 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> reddit calc


As soon as I read this I was like dude lmao fuck that the saibamen solo opm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Voyeur (May 8, 2022)

Still funny that the HST + OPM still gets solo'd by a saibaman. No matter how much chest beating there is.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 9, 2022)

SSMG said:


> There's a difference between blowing something up and vaporizing it. Takes alot more energy to do the latter. Piccolo vaped the moon which nets planet level energy. And vaping the earth nets star level energy... It's all in the obd wiki energy guide if you need a reference.
> 
> What? No. Vegeta's attack is far stronger than anything Piccolo who has a planet level feat or the Saibamen who scales to it, could do... It doesn't negate anything lol.
> 
> ...


So, by your own logic Frieza isn't Star level. Good to know.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 9, 2022)

Sabotage said:


> I agree, I'm just saying that DB characters can condense their ki blasts into smaller AoE. They do it throughout the series.
> 
> It's the same in comics and most manga/anime. Your attack potency doesn't always equal your destructive capacity
> 
> ...


But you believe One Punch Man doesn't condense their attacks into smaller AoE.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 9, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> I don't get it. Why does Vegeta being overtly planet level prove that none of the characters weaker than him _aren't_ planet level also?
> If there are calcs suggesting that weaker characters are planet level as well, then they bloody are, whether they actively attempted to destroy a planet like Vegeta did or not.


Because it's pure wank. Saying a character with a power level of 12000 can fine, saying a character with a power level of 10000 can fine, but saying character with a power level of 4000 and below can

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Ningen 2


----------



## gunchar (May 9, 2022)

SSMG said:


> There's a difference between blowing something up and vaporizing it.Takes alot more energy to do the latter.



Are you talking about Heat vaporization?



SSMG said:


> Piccolo vaped the moon which nets planet level energy. And vaping the earth nets star level energy... It's all in the obd wiki energy guide if you need a reference.



This still makes absolutely no logical sense(the jump from planet to sun lvl is several magnitudes higher than the jump from moon to planet lvl), but could you please link to the specific page? 


SSMG said:


> What? No. Vegeta's attack is far stronger than anything Piccolo who has a planet level feat or the Saibamen who scales to it, could do... It doesn't negate anything lol.


According to Vegeta's own threat, Piccolo's attack would've been stronger if we go by your logic with it.



SSMG said:


> To make it simple... If a weaker character can blow up the earth, then a far stronger character can also do it.



Correct, but these weaker characters can't blow up Earth.


Sabotage said:


> I agree, I'm just saying that DB characters can condense their ki blasts into smaller AoE. They do it throughout the series.
> 
> It's the same in comics and most manga/anime. Your attack potency doesn't always equal your destructive capacity



Fair enough, and i agree.



Sabotage said:


> Piccolo's moon buster was calced at small planet level, I believe it was 37 zettatons.
> 
> I've seen a calc that had Anime Piccolo's moon buster in the double digit yottatons, which would be large planet level.



Now this is starting to make sense, yeah small planet lvl could be, and the anime being inconsistent with the canon is anyways nothing new.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 9, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Wtf, normal planet lvl would be like blowing up about 80 moons at once and large planet lvl is far beyond that on top.


If you blow up the moon in and debris flies to a certain speed, you can get that level of energy based on that. That's why they're like planet level for blowing up the moon and way beyond (star level I think) for blowing up Namek/Earth


----------



## SSBMonado (May 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Because it's pure wank. Saying a character with a power level of 12000 can fine, saying a character with a power level of 10000 can fine, but saying character with a power level of 4000 and below can



Wow, what a compelling retort.
Yeah, no, "it's not true because I don't like it" isn't a valid argument. If the calc says planet level and the math checks out, then it's planet level, even if it hurts your feefees

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Akira1993 (May 9, 2022)

Saibamen wins here, it scale to Piccolo's small planet level feat.

Best feat in OPM is moon level for now.


----------



## Artist (May 10, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Wow, what a compelling retort.
> Yeah, no, "it's not true because I don't like it" isn't a valid argument. If the calc says planet level and the math checks out, then it's planet level, even if it hurts your feefees


No, genius it's wrong because all characters in this anime have a limit (Except Goku), especially this early, and this argument is a pre-no limits fallacy, and even if we use anime Vegeta and Naapa wiped out an entire planet of these things without a scratch. That logic fails when you look at the Goku vs Naapa fight. He maxed out his power and still couldn't scratch Goku. each alien race has certain advantages none of them are the same nor can they do the same shit. The Saibamen have a cap on how strong they can get and that's Raditz. Naapa has a cap on how strong he can get and that's Goku with single-digit Kaioken.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## Artist (May 10, 2022)

Akira1993 said:


> Saibamen wins here, it scale to Piccolo's small planet level feat.
> 
> Best feat in OPM is moon level for now.


What small planet level feat?


----------



## SSBMonado (May 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> No, genius it's wrong because all characters in this anime have a limit (Except Goku), especially this early, and this argument is a pre-no limits fallacy, and even if we use anime Vegeta and Naapa wiped out an entire planet of these things without a scratch. That logic fails when you look at the Goku vs Naapa fight. He maxed out his power and still couldn't scratch Goku. each alien race has certain advantages none of them are the same nor can they do the same shit. The Saibamen have a cap on how strong they can get and that's Raditz. Naapa has a cap on how strong he can get and that's Goku with single-digit Kaioken.



What you've just posted is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever read. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this thread is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | MAXIMUM 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 10, 2022)

>Guidebook puts boros and Saitama at star lvl

It doesn't tho

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 10, 2022)

what artist sees in his nightmares

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 11, 2022)

As much as I'd like to incorporate events and feats from the anime versions of these characters, the feats from the manga(s) are going to have to take priority here, due to them being considered primary canon over the anime, after all.


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> What you've just posted is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever read. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this thread is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Artist (May 11, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> what artist sees in his nightmares


Those things are stronger than Gumby now by the logic in this thread.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 11, 2022)

a saibaman is just another form of Gumby that's why they're both green

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 11, 2022)

That characters have limits thing is legit one of the most stupid things I've seen on this site   .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Akira1993 (May 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> What small planet level feat?


Piccolo destroying the moon calc


----------



## Top59 (May 11, 2022)

SSMG said:


> No. Vaping the moon nets large planet level energy. Vaping a planet like earth nets star level results.


No and no. 

Vape the Moon is like Moon+ and vape The Earth is even less than the Earth's GBE. 

The star level calcs is because kinetic energy but is needed a time frame. 

The Piccolo's Moon buster iirc is near planet level but not Large Planet level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (May 11, 2022)

Top59 said:


> No and no.
> 
> Vape the Moon is like Moon+ and vape The Earth is even less than the Earth's GBE.
> 
> ...



I didn't think I needed to explain that I meant vaping the moon and earth near instantly is what gets those results... Because the feats in question happened near instantly so I figured the timeframe was a given.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 11, 2022)

You guys mind if I made a double post in this thread? Whatever direction this thread is heading towards, there's a lot that need to be explained.

Starting off from Piccolo's Moon Bust feat which was calculated and resulted in values ranging from Small Planet level to Large Planet level, except that the latter is from the anime timeframe and the former is well, based on a timeframe with a lot of assumptions that and not much concrete proof.


----------



## Top59 (May 11, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> You guys mind if I made a double post in this thread? Whatever direction this thread is heading towards, there's a lot that need to be explained.
> 
> Starting off from Piccolo's Moon Bust feat which was calculated and resulted in values ranging from Small Planet level to Large Planet level, except that the latter is from the anime timeframe and the former is well, based on a timeframe with a lot of assumptions that and not much concrete proof.


Sure, I mean, debunk calculations is always open as long as you have arguments.


----------



## Steven (May 11, 2022)

Akira1993 said:


> Saibamen wins here, it scale to Piccolo's small planet level feat.
> 
> Best feat in OPM is moon level for now.


I can see Boros BFR´s Saibamen to the Moon

Speedgap is massive.Boros regen is alos rly good


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 11, 2022)

>Speedgap is massive 

......no It isn't   .


----------



## Voyeur (May 11, 2022)

5+ pages here we come

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Steven (May 11, 2022)

TrueG 37 said:


> >Speedgap is massive
> 
> ......no It isn't   .


Boros is 12-24x FTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSMG (May 11, 2022)

Steven said:


> Boros is 12-24x FTL


Nah that calc was off by a factor of 100.

They are 12% to 24% lightspeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Voyeur (May 11, 2022)

Boris was never FTL.  Lmao. Nobody in OPM is.


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 11, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Nobody in OPM is.






Edward Nygma said:


> Get to you in a sec, @SSMG. Just found this when I went to check on some scans and I needed to post it asap.
> 
> Saitama probably outpaced his reflection 6 months into his training. Breh.



6 months of training Saitama > his reflection (probably)

This could be as low as relativistic, I know. Shut up.


----------



## SSMG (May 11, 2022)

So that's how he went bald lol. Was moving so fast it made his hair fall out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (May 12, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Nah that calc was off by a factor of 100.
> 
> They are 12% to 24% lightspeed.


What?Wrong timeframe was used?


----------



## SSMG (May 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> What?Wrong timeframe was used?


Yeah. 

The assumed time frame for the calc was in microseconds(1million equal to 1 second)and the timer on screen in the manga was counting in the 10xmilisecond range (10,000 equal one second.). So it's a factor of 100x larger timeframe. 

Ngl when I first read the chapter I thought it was microseconds as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (May 12, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The assumed time frame for the calc was in microseconds(1million equal to 1 second)and the timer on screen in the manga was counting in the 10xmilisecond range (10,000 equal one second.). So it's a factor of 100x larger timeframe.
> 
> Ngl when I first read the chapter I thought it was microseconds as well.


Well,RIP Boros


----------



## Artist (May 13, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> a saibaman is just another form of Gumby that's why they're both green


What Other Galaxy now sees in his Nightmares.


----------



## Artist (May 13, 2022)

TrueG 37 said:


> That characters have limits thing is legit one of the most stupid things I've seen on this site   .


 Is your opinion that no character in fiction has limits?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 13, 2022)

Akira1993 said:


> Piccolo destroying the moon calc


People here call Earth a small planet and it's 50 times bigger than the moon.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Steven (May 13, 2022)

Aged like milk.Boros stomps now

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Voyeur (May 13, 2022)

According to you and two other people. Everyone else says other wise.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## MShadows (May 13, 2022)

This is some Simpsons tier comedy right here


----------



## Steven (May 13, 2022)

Question is now,does Boros scale or not?Ngl,i have my doubts


----------



## Top59 (May 13, 2022)

Steven said:


> Question is now,does Boros scale or not?Ngl,i have my doubts


Was Garou's feat even calculated?

It could be better than Piccolo but it also could not be.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (May 13, 2022)

Top59 said:


> Was Garou's feat even calculated?
> 
> It could be better than Piccolo but it also could not be.


I'm curious about this too. Maybe it would affect the outcome.


----------



## Voyeur (May 13, 2022)

Saibaman flexes.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 13, 2022)

Artist said:


> Is your opinion that no character in fiction has limits?


My opinion was that what you wrote was one of the most stupid  things I've seen on this site   .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (May 13, 2022)

Don't think the feat from the last chapter has been calced, so no point bringing it up until it is. 

But tbh from a rough eyeballing of the latest feat.... I doubt it'll net a better yield than Piccolo's instant vaping of the moon anyways.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 20, 2022)

Apparently, SSMG has a Saibaman Gangbang fetish.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 20, 2022)

TrueG 37 said:


> My opinion was that what you wrote was one of the most stupid  things I've seen on this site   .


Oh, yeah don't try to explain why or anything just randomly call shit stupid with no explanation because that's what a not stupid person would do.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (May 20, 2022)

Yeah me and the saibamen be gangbanging your imaginary gf while you cry yourself to sleep.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (May 21, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Yeah me and the saibamen be gangbanging your imaginary gf while you cry yourself to sleep.


That's the best you got? I know you suck all their dicks in row.


----------



## SSMG (May 21, 2022)

Nah that'd be Saitama. After getting his booty clapped in a VS match against a single saibamen. 

I don't know who gets clapped worst tho, Saitama, or you trying to debate any topic on this site. 

You're absolute dogshit both as a debater but more importantly as a person. Go neg me some more even tho I was one of the few ppl itt who even tried to even have a convo with you. You're an actual pos and I'd smack you irl harder than you've been slapped itt.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Artist (May 22, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Nah that'd be Saitama. After getting his booty clapped in a VS match against a single saibamen.
> 
> I don't know who gets clapped worst tho, Saitama, or you trying to debate any topic on this site.
> 
> You're absolute dogshit both as a debater but more importantly as a person. Go neg me some more even tho I was one of the few ppl itt who even tried to even have a convo with you. You're an actual pos and I'd smack you irl harder than you've been slapped itt.


Man you absolutely suck at this you're not even good at insults. A good debater isn't even needed here when half the people gets pissed off over a disagreement and start flinging crappy insult and memes at each other when people won't buy their shit.


----------



## SSMG (May 22, 2022)

Boi stop projecting. 

You're projecting more than the saibaman be on your fav character in this topic.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Artist (May 23, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Boi stop projecting.
> 
> You're projecting more than the saibaman be on your fav character in this topic.


 The one who's projecting is you. How does it feel knowing that even Raditz Wankers are above you? Next, why don't you wank villager number 3 pretty sure they can be boosted to island level at least.


----------



## SSBMonado (May 23, 2022)

Stop melting down, please. Doubtlessly, there is more high quality debating to be done on this matchup


----------



## Artist (May 25, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Stop melting down, please. Doubtlessly, there is more high quality debating to be done on this matchup


Says the guy that said Saiyan Saga Vegeta was Universe level.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSBMonado (May 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> Says the guy that said Saiyan Saga Vegeta was Universe level.



Please do provide a link to the post where you hallucinated me saying that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SSMG (May 25, 2022)

Do we still do members of the year awards?

Artist is taking worst poster with a landslide this year.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (May 26, 2022)

So Garou definitely takes this now (probably)

Or do we have to wait for feats? Even though his body is a literal embodiment of the universe RN


----------



## AnimePhanatic (May 26, 2022)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## SSMG (May 26, 2022)

Typical it's best to wait for feats.... But I agree. With the latest chapter the Saibamen should be getting washed now. 

But we'll have to wait and see how it plays out.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## accountmaker (May 26, 2022)

Tbf we still don't know anything. All Garou did was get a new suit/recolor. Unless I missed something

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (May 27, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Tbf we still don't know anything. All Garou did was get a new suit/recolor. Unless I missed something


Well that new suit/recolour had galaxies and shit in it, implying hes one with the universe or something like that. 

But yeah best to wait and see what this new form can do before jumping the gun.


----------



## Artist (May 28, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Well that new suit/recolour had galaxies and shit in it, implying hes one with the universe or something like that.
> 
> But yeah best to wait and see what this new form can do before jumping the gun.


Yeah, best to wait and see what happens maybe you can downplay him to town level now.


----------



## SSBMonado (May 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yeah, best to wait and see what happens maybe you can downplay him to town level now.


Saitama is sub mosquito level by your own twisted logic, so you're the last person who should be throwing stones.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## AnimePhanatic (May 28, 2022)

On topic, Murata or ONE in an interview said if Boros and Awakened Garou should fight, it'd be a toss up, they're basically equal.
So... Boros can be scaled to Garou's incoming feats, yes? Or we're strictly, exclusively, "on panel" feats here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (May 28, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> On topic, Murata or ONE in an interview said if Boros and Awakened Garou should fight, it'd be a toss up, they're basically equal.
> So... Boros can be scaled to Garou's incoming feats, yes? Or we're strictly, exclusively, "on panel" feats here


I think awakened Garou meant the form of Garou that was fighting from the Bang fight until now. 

He was asleep during the Bang fight, then woke up and was conscious after that. So makes sense that is the verison that was being compared to Boros.


----------



## Artist (May 29, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Saitama is sub mosquito level by your own twisted logic, so you're the last person who should be throwing stones.


What fucking logic are you referring to dumbass?


----------



## accountmaker (May 29, 2022)

The Saibamen gangbang the OPM verse until we get new feats from the top tiers. Imagine these little gremlins spamming casual moonbusters on Opm earth

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Gordo solos (May 31, 2022)

Saibaman murders him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Artist (May 31, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Saitama is sub mosquito level by your own twisted logic, so you're the last person who should be throwing stones.


Guess you got nothing, bitch.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## SSBMonado (May 31, 2022)

Oooh, the call-outs.

What I was referring to, which I'm damn sure you're aware of already, is . You tried to argue - among other things - that no feats count unless they are repeated multiple times, and that power scaling as a whole is invalid, all in an effort to downplay DB so that Saitama would stand a chance.
In that thread, I jokingly pointed out that applying your asinine "logic" equally to both sides leads to Saitama being so utterly nerfed that failing to kill the mosquito would be a legitimate gauge for his power.

Now then, how about you get around to providing a link to the post where I supposedly claimed that pre-Super Vegeta is universe level?
Or is it as I suspected, and you only dreamt that post up while tripping (or detoxing) on whatever substances you're taking either too much or too little of?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 5


----------



## accountmaker (May 31, 2022)

Artist said:


> Guess you got nothing, bitch.


You're an imbecile.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 1, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Oooh, the call-outs.
> 
> What I was referring to, which I'm damn sure you're aware of already, is . You tried to argue - among other things - that no feats count unless they are repeated multiple times, and that power scaling as a whole is invalid, all in an effort to downplay DB so that Saitama would stand a chance.
> In that thread, I jokingly pointed out that applying your asinine "logic" equally to both sides leads to Saitama being so utterly nerfed that failing to kill the mosquito would be a legitimate gauge for his power.
> ...


I didn't actually you were this dumb. There was no downplay on DBZ I was telling the truth. Nobody applied the same logic equally to both sides. They tried to apply the logic to OPM while using scaling for DBZ Despite my constant request to do so read it again, you illiterate dumbass. The mosquito feat happened once in the same episode in the same Chapter, but since you think it happened more than once why don't you show me the multiple times this happened. Also, FYI we're not counting fucking panels since I believe that's what you're doing. Yeah, I rated you Optimistic because you actually believe I'm going to do that.

Reactions: Ningen 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 1, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> You're an imbecile.


And you're a Ningen

Reactions: Ningen 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 2, 2022)

Artist said:


> I didn't actually you were this dumb


When calling people out for being dumb... At least try to have correct grammar and make your sentences have proper structure. 

I know this is hard for you because you are an illiterate stumbling bumbling fucking moron...But miracles have happened with less. 


---
Also we use the same logic for both series, we scale both characters to the feats within their verse when applicable. You still arguing that because you asked for a different scaling system then what we use here, shows just how fucking dumb you really are. 

No body gives a shit about your fucked up powerscaling logic.  Which as pointed out by others and myself... Is absolute dogshit.

Just like the poster who presented it. __

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 3, 2022)

SSMG said:


> When calling people out for being dumb... At least try to have correct grammar and make your sentences have proper structure.
> 
> I know this is hard for you because you are an illiterate stumbling bumbling fucking moron...But miracles have happened with less.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry Grammer Nazi, better not any mistakes yourself or I'm going to call you out on it. Like writing also without a comma after it, or writing nobody as 2 separate words. In that thread, you didn't you did exactly what I said you did. No of course you wouldn't because with my logic you can't wank Villagers to island level or Saibamen to planet level, but with yours, you can.


----------



## SSMG (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm not a grammar Nazi at all. I use slang on here all the time lol. Just I don't make a mistake in the exact line of calling someone out for being dumb. 

N your logic is dogshit.


----------



## Artist (Jun 6, 2022)

SSMG said:


> I'M NOT A GRAMMAR NAZI AT ALL. I use slang on here all the time lol. Just I don't make a mistake in the exact line of calling someone out for being dumb.
> 
> N your logic is dogshit.


 Except you did in the exact same post you were trying to take a jab at me. Says the guy that thinks Saibamen are Planet level. If you still believe this, I'm still waiting for those island-level villager feats. My logic (which was borrowed from a Naruto debate) hasn't been proven wrong yet. To be honest you haven't convinced me of anything yet. Maybe you should start. P.s. What's the N mean?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jun 9, 2022)

How are we judging things now


----------



## Artist (Jun 9, 2022)

RavenSupreme said:


> How are we judging things now


OPM still stomps here.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 9, 2022)

RavenSupreme said:


> How are we judging things now


Is the new chapter out? If so, quick rundown of what happened, feats wise?


----------



## B2ice (Jun 9, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Is the new chapter out? If so, quick rundown of what happened, feats wise?


Something about a Gama ray burst


----------



## Top59 (Jun 9, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Is the new chapter out? If so, quick rundown of what happened, feats wise?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jun 9, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Is the new chapter out? If so, quick rundown of what happened, feats wise?


Pretty lots of Crazy stuff with potentially the energy of a star and force of the universe being understood and all that kind of stuff.

visually it’s absolutely stunning


----------



## That Background Character (Jun 9, 2022)

These feats would only scale to Cosmic Garou, Saitama and God. The Boros = Garou stuff from ONE is pretty outdated and would at best make Boros scale to Monster Garou before his power up from God.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 9, 2022)

Agreed. 

Boros' scaling has been capped and he basically will never beat a Saibamen. 

But tbf even the new Garou would still lose this topic, via the feats shown. Maybe once the fight is over that'll change we'll see.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 9, 2022)

Just read through the chapter. Can you really get an upgrade out of an attack this size just because it's called "gamma ray burst"? 
Or are we to assume that, because the narration explained what a gamma ray burst is in reality, Garou's attack has the same energy as an _actual_ gamma ray burst?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jun 9, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Just read through the chapter. Can you really get an upgrade out of an attack this size just because it's called "gamma ray burst"?
> Or are we to assume that, because the narration explained what a gamma ray burst is in reality, Garou's attack has the same energy as an _actual_ gamma ray burst?


We did the same for Boros roar cannon and it’s implied destructive capacity despite this having been not even a narration but just a self made claim. It’s just fair


----------



## Sabotage (Jun 9, 2022)

Until we get some sort of calc, it's at best planet level, since Saitama didn't even want it to graze the planet.

An actual GRB would not only vaporize the regular humans watching the fight, but it would erase Earth just from being so close


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 9, 2022)

Btw I was hoping someone here would re-check the Boros feat where he was about to obliterate the entirety of the Earth's surface again. I know people have been calculating that feat multiple times but what kind of method was used to calculate it?

Surface being pulverized? Vaporized? Usually that feat was evaluated at multi-continent/surface blasting level alone but I've always wondered how much energy it would truly take to completely remove away the Earth's crust/surface 

*Spoiler*: _sample calc_ 



a


----------



## Top59 (Jun 9, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Btw I was hoping someone here would re-check the Boros feat where he was about to obliterate the entirety of the Earth's surface again. I know people have been calculating that feat multiple times but what kind of method was used to calculate it?
> 
> Surface being pulverized? Vaporized? Usually that feat was evaluated at multi-continent/surface blasting level alone but I've always wondered how much energy it would truly take to completely remove away the Earth's crust/surface
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on the method in which it is destroyed.

Leaving aside the kinetic energy, it has to be seen if it vaporizes all the water (which would be an Exaton) if there is a high change in the temperature of the atmosphere it can also give a result of several Exatons and pulverize the continents give Petatons and vaporize them Exatons .

In more extreme cases in which they are atomized or the temperature of the planet rises to an absurd level, it could give much more.

Using kinetic energy as the MCU calculation would give a great planet, but I'm not a big fan of exploits of kinetic energy in explosions. 


Also about expelling all the water on the planet and part of the continents in the impact that would give more than 20 Exatons 

I also think that a massive earthquake on the entire planet that completely destroys the surface should give a good number too.


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 9, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Just read through the chapter. Can you really get an upgrade out of an attack this size just because it's called "gamma ray burst"?
> Or are we to assume that, because the narration explained what a gamma ray burst is in reality, Garou's attack has the same energy as an _actual_ gamma ray burst?


His nuclear fission fist was treated as a nuclear explosion by all the characters

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 10, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> His nuclear fission fist was treated as a nuclear explosion by all the characters


I'm not disputing that. 
What I find flimsy is the assertion that his attack carries the same amount of energy as a full-sized gamma ray burst. 
I concede that it might work the same as the real version (as with the fission fist really producing nuclear epxlosions), just scaled down in size. If the way the physics of this stuff work still makes it an upgrade for the vers, then fair enough

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jun 10, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> I'm not disputing that.
> What I find flimsy is the assertion that his attack carries the same amount of energy as a full-sized gamma ray burst.
> I concede that it might work the same as the real version (as with the fission fist really producing nuclear epxlosions), just scaled down in size. If the way the physics of this stuff work still makes it an upgrade for the vers, then fair enough


If we go down that route Boros doesnt scale to even his own attack as we have nothing but his own word for its destructive capacity 

the level of power meant to be conveyed in this instance has been made very clear. Now jumping to physical and chemical details is disingenuous


----------



## Artist (Jun 11, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Boros' scaling has been capped and he basically will never beat a Saibamen.
> 
> But tbf even the new Garou would still lose this topic, via the feats shown. Maybe once the fight is over that'll change we'll see.


I'm still waiting for those villager feats man.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> I'm still waiting for those villager feats man.


Im waiting for you to explain how Saibamen arent planet level and Boros is

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 11, 2022)

Ningens stop before I neg you all.

O never mind I can not.


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 11, 2022)

Saibamen still solo until we can quantify the grb fist

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 11, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Im waiting for you to explain how Saibamen arent planet level and Boros is


Since when do Saibamen receive direct scaling from Vegeta straight up?

Vegeta's the only one in the Saiyan Saga who is actually Planet level, aside from Oozaru Gohan (who you could legit argue for being at that level due to the 10x PL increase)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 11, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Since when do Saibamen receive direct scaling from Vegeta straight up?
> 
> Vegeta's the only one in the Saiyan Saga who is actually Planet level, aside from Oozaru Gohan (who you could legit argue for being at that level due to the 10x PL increase)


Nah Piccolo's feat of vaping the moon near instantly nets planet level results.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 11, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Nah Piccolo's feat of vaping the moon near instantly nets planet level results.


Which is something that actually needs to be proven by a calc. It's not something that can be just assumed.

The only results that can be made from Piccolo's moon busting feat is that it's a moon bust (low end), Small Planet Level (CT123's calculation where he found out the timeframe using how long it took for some rocks to fall off a certain height), and the anime timeframe, which resulted in Large Planet level because in that scene, the Moon blew up really fast.

Too bad what happened in the anime can't be used as supporting evidence for the original material (or can it?)

For vaporization to be proven it needs to be shown in the aftermath of the particular feat that there needs to be smoke/vapor coming out of the crater as a result, but this applies mainly to craters on planet surfaces and such. You won't find what's described above in a planetary object bust due to lack of evidence that vaporization had actually occurred.


----------



## SSMG (Jun 11, 2022)

And it was calced... And you even referenced the calc in your post....

So what exactly is the issue you're having here?


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 11, 2022)

SSMG said:


> And it was calced... And you even referenced the calc in your post....
> 
> So what exactly is the issue you're having here?


You posted out that Piccolo vaporized the Moon.

I'm arguing back that it's not a vaporization feat.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 11, 2022)

A Saibamen wouldn't need to yamcha Boros, one punch is enough.


----------



## SSMG (Jun 11, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> You posted out that Piccolo vaporized the Moon.
> 
> I'm arguing back that it's not a vaporization feat.


Except it did get vaped. Reduced to literal nothingness down to the point there was 0 trace left. No chunks, no smoke or ash, nothing... literally 100% vaped. 

But that wasn't even my main point tho. At all... 

You claimed theres no planet level characters in saiyan arc besides V... And yet you were also aware of chaos' calc that puts them at small planet level..... 

So you proved yourself wrong... Or right?


----------



## SSMG (Jun 11, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> I'm not disputing that.
> What I find flimsy is the assertion that his attack carries the same amount of energy as a full-sized gamma ray burst.
> I concede that it might work the same as the real version (as with the fission fist really producing nuclear epxlosions), just scaled down in size. If the way the physics of this stuff work still makes it an upgrade for the vers, then fair enough



Also was menaing to rely to this and never did.

Id personally say the best we can do is to do as you said and treat it as a real life gamma ray burst, just scaled down to the size it was shown in the manga.  So take the full power output of a real gamma ray burst then divide a real one's size by the size of the one shown to find out the scale between the 2. Then do the same the energy output of a irl grb, ie divide its total energy by the same number from before. To get a general sense of how powerful one would be at this size. 

That's the absolute best case for this feat in my opinion. 

It's obvious his attacks don't use the full power output of a real life one, seeing as his nuclear fission attacks weren't generating star level feats despite being the same type of energy that a star uses.  So same thing for the gamma ray burst as well.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 11, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Which is something that actually needs to be proven by a calc. It's not something that can be just assumed.
> 
> The only results that can be made from Piccolo's moon busting feat is that it's a moon bust (low end), Small Planet Level (CT123's calculation where he found out the timeframe using how long it took for some rocks to fall off a certain height), and the anime timeframe, which resulted in Large Planet level because in that scene, the Moon blew up really fast.
> 
> ...


No, its an accepted calc. YOU have to provide evidence against it lol, thats how burden of proof works

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 12, 2022)

SSMG said:


> And it was calced... And you even referenced the calc in your post....
> 
> So what exactly is the issue you're having here?


The problem is your logic is fucking stupid. Piccolo needs actually vape a Moon first and the Saibamen need to be calced at 50 times stronger than he was then which they're not. Unless you're saying the planets and moons sizes are different from real life then you need to tell us how big they are.

Reactions: Ningen 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 12, 2022)

Artist said:


> The problem is your logic is fucking stupid. Piccolo needs actually vape a Moon first and the Saibamen need to be calced at 50 times stronger than he was then which they're not. Unless you're saying the planets and moons sizes are different from real life then you need to tell us how big they are.


He did vape the moon, unless you can disprove the calc you have no leg to stand on. Cry about it all you want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 12, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He did vape the moon, unless you can disprove the calc you have no leg to stand on. Cry about it all you want


Lol he is just being a whiny b*tch at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 13, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He did vape the moon, unless you can disprove the calc you have no leg to stand on. Cry about it all you want


The Fuck bitch do you know how burden of proof works.

Reactions: Ningen 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 13, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Lol he is just being a whiny b*tch at this point.


Whiny bitch? The whiny bitch is you because I made you one.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 13, 2022)

Artist said:


> The Fuck bitch do you know how burden of proof works.


Ooh scary bad words

A community accepted calc puts Piccolo’s moon bust at small planet level, burden of proof is on you to disprove the calc. Thats burden of proof, if you think otherwise well, ill see you in concession land lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 13, 2022)

ningen

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 13, 2022)

What am I looking at lmao

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 13, 2022)

Artist said:


> Whiny bitch? The whiny bitch is you because I made you one.


Lay off the crack kid.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 13, 2022)

Garou using an attack means fuck all. Its not at star level or anything. Just because you saw a panel that explained what a Gamma Ray Burst is, doesnt mean Garou used something on the same level as an actual Gamma Ray Burst. Unless its clarified later on that its supposed to represent an actual Gamma Ray Burst then its just another fuck off huge beam

If attack names is what we basing feats off of now then fucking Jirou is Big Bang level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 14, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Ooh scary bad words
> 
> A community accepted calc puts Piccolo’s moon bust at small planet level, burden of proof is on you to disprove the calc. Thats burden of proof, if you think otherwise well, ill see you in concession land lol


What a backwards world you live in. whatever helps you sleep at night buddy.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Jun 14, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Lay off the crack kid.


Shhh, You my prison bitch that's right I'm your daddy

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Artist (Jun 14, 2022)

now what's 50x300


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> What a backwards world you live in. whatever helps you sleep at night buddy.


So you have nothing then? Neat, i win


----------



## SSMG (Jun 14, 2022)

Masterblack06 said:


> Garou using an attack means fuck all. Its not at star level or anything. Just because you saw a panel that explained what a Gamma Ray Burst is, doesnt mean Garou used something on the same level as an actual Gamma Ray Burst. Unless its clarified later on that its supposed to represent an actual Gamma Ray Burst then its just another fuck off huge beam
> 
> If attack names is what we basing feats off of now then fucking Jirou is Big Bang level.


Normally I'd agree. But Garou did say he had knowledge of the mechanics of all things in the universe now. So that's proly Murata's way of saying these techniques are the real deal. Not just in name only but also in the mechanics of the beam/attack. Now them being on the same scale and power output as their real life counterparts clearly isn't the case. 

But I feel like this is a discussion for the opm feats thread tbh.


----------



## SSMG (Jun 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> Shhh, You my prison bitch that's right I'm your daddy


Stfu, I'd have you giving me all your shit from the canteen if we were in jail.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> Shhh, You my prison bitch that's right I'm your daddy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 14, 2022)

Can someone please tell me what's going on

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 14, 2022)

Kid is having a break down after his arguments got broken down already itt

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 14, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> what artist sees in his nightmares




he's been ningen rating every post i make for weeks since this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Can someone please tell me what's going on


Someone in their late 30s is having a continuous mental breakdown over fictional dad fights?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SSMG (Jun 14, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> he's been ningen rating every post i make for weeks since this


He's been doing it to me for like a month bro.. The kid is such an angry Lil guy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 14, 2022)

i find it hard to believe Artist is over 17 tbh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 14, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> i find it hard to believe Artist is over 17 tbh


Hard to believe he's still allowed to post here. But hey, here we are.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 16, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> So you have nothing then? Neat, i win


Whatever helps you sleep at night, pal

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Artist (Jun 16, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Stfu, I'd have you giving me all your shit from the canteen if we were in jail.


Shhh Shhh Shhh Shhh Shhh Now take you top off, and come over here and rub Daddy's nipples.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Artist (Jun 16, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Kid is having a break down after his arguments got broken down already itt


None of them broken down you just wanked Saibamen above a power level of 15,000, but I bet you can't wank yourself above this dick.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## SSMG (Jun 16, 2022)

Buddy's last name must be crystal.


Because he's seriously methed up


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 16, 2022)

Artist is def winning both worst and best poster of the year.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 16, 2022)

Quick reminder that these past 7 pages exist purely so Boros can move up all of 1 tier within early DBZ and get bitch-made by post-Kaio Goku instead. What a noble cause.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 16, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Quick reminder that these past 7 pages exist purely so Boros can move up all of 1 tier within early DBZ and get bitch-made by post-Kaio Goku instead. What a noble cause.


To be fair though, Boros' surface busting feat where he will blow away the surface could be more impressive than expected depending on how it's interpreted...

Was he going to just destroy everything on the surface or actually blow away the Earth's crust? The result of the latter could probably give some surprising results because the pulverization value that is used for rock doesn't really do that feat justice.

I might actually post the calc in here as a shitpost

Just remove the volume of the entirety of the Earth's crust from the Earth itself, find the mass of that, and find the GBE from the Earth without the crust lol

*EDIT:*
So...about this screencap 

When Boros bragged about releasing enough energy such that it would blow away the Earth's surface, it means that the crust, or the outer coating of Earth would end up being obliterated entirely by the blast, at the very minimum, as well as everything else that is on the surface of Earth.

The mass of the Earth's crust needs to be found for this calculation, including all of the water that make up the oceans as well, so the mass of those being removed need to be taken into the equation.

*Mass of Earth's Crust:*


> The major source of uncertainty comes from the definition of "continent." The ultimate constraint is the total mass of Earth's crust (oceanic + continental), which, from C2, is 2.77 (in units of 10^22 kg).


So the total mass of Earth's crust is approximately *2.77e22 kg*.

There's a page about Earth's crust on  which states that "the average thickness of the crust is about 15 km (9 mi) to 20 km (12 mi)". An average between those two values would be 17.5km, from adding the lower & the higher value, and then dividing them by 2.

Finding the mass of the Earth's crust using the average thickness value?

First, find the volume of Earth using the Earth's radius, which is approximately  (check the "mean radius" on Physical Characteristics section).

Volume of a sphere is (4/3)*(Pi)*(Radius)^3

Plug the radius of Earth into the calculation, and the value is 1.08321e12 km^3, or 1.08321e21 m^3.* (1)*

Next, find the radius of Earth with the thickness of the crust removed. Just subtract the value of the average thickness of Earth's crust (17.5km) from the initial thickness of Earth.

6371km - 17.5km = 6353.5km (radius of Earth with the crust removed)

Plug the radius of Earth into the calculation again, and the value is 1.07431e12 km^3, or 1.07431e21 m^3. *(2)*

Now, to find the volume of the actual crust apart from the rest of the Earth, subtract the volume of Earth with the crust excluded from the volume of the whole Earth.

(1.08321e21 m^3) - (1.07431e21 m^3) = ~8.9e18 m^3

Next, the density of the materials which make up the crust. The Wikipedia page for the Continental Crust has this to say about it.


> The average density of continental crust is about* 2.83 g/cm^3* (0.102 lb/cu in), less  than the ultramafic material that makes up the , which has a density of around 3.3 g/cm3 (0.12 lb/cu in). Continental crust is also less dense than oceanic crust, whose density is about *2.9 g/cm^3* (0.10 lb/cu in)



Doesn't matter which bolded value between the two is chosen. Going with the latter of 2.9 g/cm^3 (or 2,900 kg/m^3).

Now for mass...

Mass = (Volume of Earth's crust) * (Density of Earth's crust)

Mass = (8.9e18 m^3) * (2,900 kg/m^3) = *2.581e22 kg*

The mass of the Earth's crust in total weighs either 2.77e22kg or 2.581e22kg. Going with the first one since it is from a research article while the latter was an approximation found by assuming a lot of variables, but the overall result isn't going to matter.
----------
_*For the gravitational binding energy...*_

The equation for  is written as...

U = (3*G*M)/(5*R) where

G =  of 6.674e-11 (unit of kg*m^-1*s^-2)
M = mass of planet
R = radius of planet
Two calculations will be done here using this equation. One with just the regular Earth, and the other one with the Earth (without the crust & the oceans)

Saving some time by using this .
U1 = binding energy of plain old Earth.

Mass = 5.97219e24 kg
Radius = 6371km (convert into meters before using calculation in link. Multiply valye 
GBE = 2.242e32 Joules
U2 = binding energy of Earth without its crust and the ocean.

Mass = 5.97219e24 - 2.77e22 -  = 5.94312e24 kg
Radius = 6353.5km
GBE = 2.226e32 Joules
Subtract GBE of U2 from U1 and you get a difference in value of 1.6e30 Joules, or* 382.4 Exatons of TNT*

Point of this calculation is to demonstrate that if a part of a planet (such as Earth) ends up getting removed somehow, the binding energy of the resulting planet that keeps the whole thing together also decreases.

The value listed above would be the minimum amount of energy required for Boros to remove the Earth's surface from its planet entirely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 18, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> i find it hard to believe Artist is over 17 tbh


The irony of post seeing as most of you act younger than 10, especially you.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> The irony of post seeing as most of you act younger than 10, especially you.


you are the dumbest and most ignorant ass nigga in the history of this site bro. Nothing but terrible threads and stonewalling for your entire time here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 18, 2022)

like not knowing shit is completely fine we have all had our share of dumb moments but you double down on every single stupid take, act like you're the smartest one in the room, and _refuse to learn anything_

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Blocky (Jun 18, 2022)

artist, you need help man


----------



## Juub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JayK (Jun 18, 2022)

Just here to say Saibamen dog diff


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 18, 2022)

Dunno if anyone here has read the calc I posted for Boros, but I'm going to find the one for Piccolo again.

And in the worst case scenario, redo it in here because even when the calc was accepted, there was a crapton of debate back and forth on how the timeframe for that calc should be found & used (and because assumed timeframed were a thing apparently).

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whatever the issue with this thread is, it needs to be solved, now.


----------



## S (Jun 18, 2022)

So basically Boros loses, cosmic Garou stomps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 18, 2022)

S said:


> So basically Boros loses, cosmic Garou stomps?



Yes.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 18, 2022)

S said:


> So basically Boros loses, cosmic Garou stomps?


That Gamma Ray Burst feat from the recent OPM chapter is interesting because it implies that a real black hole was produced as a requirement for that attack to happen.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jun 18, 2022)

Assuming the sphere (2.5-ish meters in diameter?) that appeared around Garou is supposed to be that black hole, how much energy do you get from that?


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 18, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Assuming the sphere (2.5-ish meters in diameter?) that appeared around Garou is supposed to be that black hole, how much energy do you get from that?


Tbh, whether Garou's attack actually qualifies as a legitimate black hole or not? I'd like to double check it before making any conclusions about it.

There's also the issue of how you would calculate the yield of the creation of an actual black hole.

Whatever that black orb surrounded Garou didn't really look like a black hole but there was an actual explanation of what a gamma ray burst is. Going to take that into account because it's rare that explanations like those are ever brought  up.


----------



## SSMG (Jun 18, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Tbh, whether Garou's attack actually qualifies as a legitimate black hole or not? I'd like to double check it before making any conclusions about it.



There's no reason why it isn't an actual black hole. It was stated that Garou has knowledge of all forces in the universe by the narrator. He made a gamma ray burst which form from black holes irl, and it visually looked like a black hole as well.



shieldbounce said:


> There's also the issue of how you would calculate the yield of the creation of an actual black hole



I don't normally do this.. But I'll try my hand at trying to help figure this out.

I'll cite this reply on a quota question about the energy required for the formation of black holes to get an initial starting point on figuring out this problem and working it out from there.

_Black holes are not points. The proposed singularity inside of them would be a dimensionless point, but black holes are defined by their mass, spin and charge. The first 2 determine the size of the event horizon.

To make such a black hole you would need about 10 to the 13 grams of matter, or a small mountain 300 yards high. This would produce a black hole about the size of a proton. Using Einstein’s equation, the energy needed to do it would be ~9 times 10 to the 26th kg x meter squared/seconds squared.

This is approximately equal to 2.4 times the amount of energy emitted by the sun every second._

This was the 2nd reply in this article.

I'm assuming the comment in that article is correct in the energy produced to create a black hole.

That is all for the creation of a black hole only the size of a proton.

A single proton is about 0. 84 x 10 -15 the size of a meter according to Google.

So next step would be to take the energy required to make a proton sized black hole and applying it to the size of the one shown in the manga.

9^(26)x.84^(15)=4.72600891297E23 Newton's.

Would equal to be 112,954,323,923,794 tons of force. Per meter of black hole.

*I used this conversion for newtons to tons of TnT I got from Google.
The Newton meters unit number *4,184,000,000.00 N-m* converts to 1 tn, one ton of TNT.

So if this black hole is 2.5 m across it'd be 282,385,809,809,485 tons of force, as you'd just multiply the number above by 2.5

So if this method is correct, this feat would only be 282  tereatons of force.  Or mid country level of energy per second.

I don't know if this is right though seems too weak Imo... Someone else can take a crack at trying to figure this shit out because I am not a physicist by any means.


Edit-so basically all the actual math I did in this was wrong. I should have done 9^(10x26)x0.84^(10x15) instead of 9^(26)x0.84^(15)...

Which would net a result of 1.3284759226E227 newtons to create a black hole for one second for one meter.


That is way way way bigger of a number and much more powerful.

.... And tbh bc I'm lazy. I don't really wanna figure it out in exact tons of TnT atm lmao.

2nd Edit- I think I will figure it out a bit more

I took the 1.328E227 newtons number and divided it by the 4,184,000,000 N to tons conversion ratio to get 3.1751336582E217 tons worth of force. 

For a 2.5m wide black hole it'd be 7.9378341455E217 tons worth.


I have no idea how many nibbatons  this equals out to tho and can't really give it a definite placement within the obd wiki comprehensive energy scale. 
If someone a little more well versed in the giggaton shit wants to take it from here and figure out its exact placement... you're more than welcome to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 18, 2022)

I think I fucked up in that actually... When I did my 9^(26) x. 84^(15)... That didn't factor in the power of 10 part. Oops.

So yeha I def messed up will try and fix it and edit it in a second


----------



## SSMG (Jun 18, 2022)

@shieldbounce  check my edit. I def messed up and the force it actually produces is many many times larger than I first thought.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 18, 2022)

So, the pages online for Gamma Ray Bursts are rather vague (and not very concrete) on how these events are formed, but the Wikipedia page did say that they could be formed from a star that is collapsing, or through a supernova (which happens when the former is happening).

Whether the black hole formation forms before or after the gamma ray burst happens? I'm still in the middle of finding that.

A relatively in-depth explanation for what gamma ray bursts are, explained in that one panel at the bottom right just before Garou was about to perform the attack, as well as Cosmic Garou bragging about gaining the working knowledge of the flow of all energy & the behavior of all forces in the universe?

Cosmic Garou would know what a gamma ray burst actually is, besides the so called "gamma ray burst" being presented as a concentrated narrow beam of energy expelled in two different directions.

The actual yield of a gamma ray burst?

Saitama was right when he said that the attack even grazing the ground would have disastrous consequences.

Now, what happens after a gamma ray burst after? Still looking into that.


----------



## Artist (Jun 19, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Quick reminder that these past 7 pages exist purely so Boros can move up all of 1 tier within early DBZ and get bitch-made by post-Kaio Goku instead. What a noble cause.


What's 1 tier where do you think he's at and where is he going to?


----------



## Artist (Jun 19, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> you are the dumbest and most ignorant ass nigga in the history of this site bro. Nothing but terrible threads and stonewalling for your entire time here


What an adult way to respond to someone thank you for proving my point. So I'm guessing you're 8 then?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> What's 1 tier where do you think he's at and where is he going to?


The Boros feat where he threatens to blow away the surface of the Earth? It resulted in ~382 exatons (1.6e30 Joules)

It's enough to sufficiently destroy the Moon 13 times over.

Also, since you brought up the Saibamen in this match-up (and by definition, forcing me to re-calc that Piccolo feat where the Moon blew up), that Moon exploded rather violently (both in DB: Kakarot and the events in the anime/manga).

Kinetic energy for objects in outer space usually nets very large yields because it involves extremely large objects either exploding outwards at fast asf speeds, or being moved at considerable speeds.

*Spoiler*: __ 



on the fence about using kinetic energy for every single planetoid destruction feat since there are instances where only a part of it blows up instead of the entire thing




Btw you gotta drop this whole Boros thing for OPM in this thread. A major feat in One Punch Man happened in the latest chapter and depending on how the feat is interpreted, the results of it >>> whatever Boros could dish out.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> What an adult way to respond to someone thank you for proving my point. So I'm guessing you're 8 then?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SSMG (Jun 19, 2022)

@shieldbounce Well so the tricky part with feats like this is that the real life gamma ray burst formation process isn't even concrete science. It's all only theoretical.  Because due the distances these event occur at away from Earth, we'll never directly observe the formation of one.  But it is theorized that they are formed via either neutron stars exploding outwards with energy. Or black holes.

Since they can be formed via a black hole in real life, and it was visually drawn as a black hole. Coupled with the fact that the narrator as well as Garou himself stated he had knowledge of all the forces of nature in the universe, its a safe bet to assume that, this was infact a black hole that was used to produce the gamma ray burst.

Because how else would an author even go about showing a character is capable of producing a gamma ray burst from a black hole via their own energy? I guess it'd have been better if it was stated outright that he created a black hole in space than had the grb shoot out and have it explained as it was in the manga... but thatd be about it.

So using the energy of a black hole should work for this feat Imo.

Which the numbers I ended up with would be the yield for the black hole itself, so the gamma ray bursts max potential energy output is capped there. As the grb is unleashed energy released by said black hole.  Now that output would only be the number I arrived at if grb used every last bit of energy from the black hole directed into the beam itself. Which may actually be the case as there was seemingly no black hole left over after the beam dissipated. Though Garou fell into view, down to the earth after the beam ended... So no way to tell if it dissipated on its own via releasing all of its energy or if Garou released it himself after the beam achieved what he wanted it to do.

But the energy total is still the limit of Garous max potential output.... As since he himself can make black holes on this level, it's still part of his total energy output.


So I'm Gunna finish off my calc here in a sec to make it a little bit more premise on the total energy output to give it an easier standing in obd tiers.  I'll figure out its value in foes and then be able to place it easier.

Went back and edited this a little bit just for grammar as well.


----------



## SSMG (Jun 19, 2022)

this is the site I'm using for my tons of force to foe conversions.

The number I arrived at was in tons and this conversion uses mega tons so instead of using 7.9378341455E217 tons force. I'll use 7.9378341455E211.

Which when plugging it into the conversion gets this 3.3211898064772E+183 foe

So that is still an astronomically huge number..... Was kinda hoping it'd be easier to place then this tbh.


And also that is for the assumption that the hole created was only 2.5m in diameter... But after looking at the feat again and giving a rough eyeballing.. It'd proly be closer to 5m across when Garou shoots off the beams. Which would realistically double the value of the numbers I arrived at.

But tbh I don't know if this is right either lol I feel now this number is way too big...  The sun's total energy output for its entire life is theorized to be only 1.2 foe according to Google... Yet this feat if my math is right.. Is 3 to the power of 10x183 more powerful than that? Idk seems way to powerful to me but meh...

I'd def appreciate it if some of the other calcers looked at this and check my stuff make sure it all fits.

Edit-spelling n grammar


----------



## Artist (Jun 20, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> To be fair though, Boros' surface busting feat where he will blow away the surface could be more impressive than expected depending on how it's interpreted...
> 
> Was he going to just destroy everything on the surface or actually blow away the Earth's crust? The result of the latter could probably give some surprising results because the pulverization value that is used for rock doesn't really do that feat justice.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but we're pretending he can't do that.


----------



## Artist (Jun 20, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> like not knowing shit is completely fine we have all had our share of dumb moments but you double down on every single stupid take, act like you're the smartest one in the room, and _refuse to learn anything_


So, just like the majority of the people here and in the other forum. OMG, I fit in.


----------



## Artist (Jun 20, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> The Boros feat where he threatens to blow away the surface of the Earth? It resulted in ~382 exatons (1.6e30 Joules)
> 
> It's enough to sufficiently destroy the Moon 13 times over.
> 
> ...


Earth is 50 times bigger than the moon and that's with only counting one thing. So to destroy the crust on something that big should put him above a Saibaman. So, Boros can 13 and if we compare it to DBZ and I'll be nice and scale them from Roshi like the fans want and judging by that they can blow up 8 moons even when scaled from Roshi they're still weaker than boros but watch the fans try to deny this. Boros was just powering up by the way when he did that.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> Earth is 50 times bigger than the moon and that's with only counting one thing. So to destroy the crust on something that big should put him above a Saibaman. So, Boros can 13 and if we compare it to DBZ and I'll be nice and scale them from Roshi like the fans want and judging by that they can blow up 8 moons even when scaled from Roshi they're still weaker than boros but watch the fans try to deny this. Boros was just powering up by the way when he did that.


None of this makes any sense, you good my dude? Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarF (Jun 20, 2022)

Has Piccolo's moon bust calc gotten debunked or something? I'm asking because that feat was calced and accepted at 37 zettatons. 300+ exatons isn't doing shit to BoZ Piccolo let alone a Saibamen if the calc is still accepted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 20, 2022)

MarF said:


> Has Piccolo's moon bust calc gotten debunked or something? I'm asking because that feat was calced and accepted at 37 zettatons. 300+ exatons isn't doing shit to BoZ Piccolo let alone a Saibamen if the calc is still accepted.


It has not, some people are just crying about it lol

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 20, 2022)

So I revised that calc I did a bit better in its own topic. 


Incase anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Artist (Jun 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> None of this makes any sense, you good my dude? Lol


Explain what you don't understand about that.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> Explain what you don't understand about that.


Everything lol, youre losing it


----------



## SSMG (Jun 21, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Everything lol, youre losing it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 21, 2022)

MarF said:


> Has Piccolo's moon bust calc gotten debunked or something? I'm asking because that feat was calced and accepted at 37 zettatons. 300+ exatons isn't doing shit to BoZ Piccolo let alone a Saibamen if the calc is still accepted.


It's weird because both the anime & DB: Kakarot present that feat almost exactly like how the manga showed, but this place never considered using the timeframe from those sources.

The timeframe was assumed from a rock that was still floating in the air & how long it took for that rock to fall to the ground, which is a big IF and a hypothetical guess at best when it comes to evaluating a timeframe.

It's always better to find a concrete source for feats involving timeframe (especially when both the anime & the manga present a particular feat the exact same way) since interpretation of feats in official material (anime, movie, etc.) are almost always going to be presented in a way that makes sense from what has been shown in the manga, unless the anime present that particular feat in the manga completely different for some reason....

Like that Irene's meteor feat from Fairy Tail where they added a huge explosion from the meteor in the anime adaptation "impact" when in the manga, the meteor just popped in through the Earth's atmosphere without making much of an impact.

Also, this thread needs to end. Soon.

Wherever that original Piccolo calc went, it's probably way out of date & all the images used for scaling are most likely gone, unfortunately.


----------



## Artist (Jun 23, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Everything lol, youre losing it


Uh no all of that was fact sorry.


----------



## Artist (Jun 23, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> It's weird because both the anime & DB: Kakarot present that feat almost exactly like how the manga showed, but this place never considered using the timeframe from those sources.
> 
> The timeframe was assumed from a rock that was still floating in the air & how long it took for that rock to fall to the ground, which is a big IF and a hypothetical guess at best when it comes to evaluating a timeframe.
> 
> ...


Timeframe for what? You see from out in space the Planets don't even move nothing is moving or moving very slow.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> Uh no all of that was fact sorry.


Nah thats an opinion, as everyone else has been saying.


----------



## Artist (Jun 25, 2022)

SSMG said:


>


You're funny man.


----------



## Artist (Jun 25, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Nah thats an opinion, as everyone else has been saying.


This is a real life calc on what the excepted size of Earth is in real life not your fictional one.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> This is a real life calc on what the excepted size of what the excepted size of Earth is in real life not your fictional one.


And yet its not accepted here. Also what you said was absolutely gibberish lol

saibamen solos

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jun 27, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> And yet its not accepted here. Also what you said was absolutely gibberish lol
> 
> saibamen solos


Got it, Weeb calc >>>> real life calc from actual scientists.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 27, 2022)

Artist said:


> Got it, Weeb calc >>>> real life calc from actual scientists.


Youre an actual scientist?

Also the piccolo moon bust was done by ct123, who to the best of my knowledge is also a scientist lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jun 27, 2022)

Let go of Boros, embrace Garou
Life is simple

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SSMG (Jun 27, 2022)

Artist said:


> Got it, Weeb calc >>>> real life calc from actual scientists.


The calc you linked earlier was the most pathetic piece of shit I've ever seen lol. 

Which honestly doesn't surprise me one bit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 27, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> ct123, who to the best of my knowledge is also a scientist lol


Not a physicist, psychologist

Physics has always just been a hobby, not that high school level math and science requires I have a doctorate in it to understand


----------



## Qinglong (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 27, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not a physicist, psychologist
> 
> Physics has always just been a hobby, not that high school level math and science requires I have a doctorate in it to understand


Hey i just said scientist, psych is a valid scientific field even if its probably not the one he meant


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 27, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not a physicist, psychologist
> 
> Physics has always just been a hobby, not that high school level math and science requires I have a doctorate in it to understand


Well...did you at least do Calculus 1 & 2 in your first year university 

*Spoiler*: __ 



There's always going to be feats & scenarios where plain old high school math won't work


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 27, 2022)

Btw, it turns out that using the timeframe shown in the anime, that Piccolo Moon Bust feat is yielding Planet levels, mainly from the kinetic energy from the Moon blowing up *entirely.*

And yes, an actual, visual evidence for the timeframe (whether it's from anime canon or not, it's the exact same scene as the manga so the interpretation of both Moon busts in both medium should be almost exactly the same as one another) is needed for that feat

And for @Artist 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to post that Piccolo calc, make a detailed explanation for what happened in it, and for whatever arguments that you and the others have been making, they need to be dropped because this thread would have been way less of a headache if someone actually decided to do a detailed calc & event compilation for both of those series.

All of this is just for entertainment btw. It's not worth risking a major shitstorm & headache over.

You ok with that?


----------



## Artist (Jun 29, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Youre an actual scientist?
> 
> Also the piccolo moon bust was done by ct123, who to the best of my knowledge is also a scientist lol


 Are you retarded? I got this logic from actual scientists. So, this forum does take actual scientist data and you lied thanks for that.


----------



## Artist (Jun 29, 2022)

SSMG said:


> The calc you linked earlier was the most pathetic piece of shit I've ever seen lol.
> 
> Which honestly doesn't surprise me one bit.


What calc are you talking about? Dumbshit.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jun 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> Are you retarded? I got this logic from actual scientists. So, this forum does take actual scientist data and you lied thanks for that.


Youre welcome, trash.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Artist (Jul 2, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Youre welcome, trash.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 3, 2022)

*Piccolo Moon Bust Calc: A Different TImeframe Edition?*
In Chapter 14 of Dragon Ball Z, the chapter starts off with Gohan waking up in the middle of the night & with Piccolo floating up while sitting down in a cross-legged position, contemplating.

Gohan, upon immediately seeing the full moon high up in the sky, starts to undergo a transformation into an Oozaru and starts completely destroying everything around him without any sort of awareness of his surroundings.

Piccolo, remembering that the Saiyans can exhibit their true powers when the Moon appears as a complete circle, looks up at the full Moon, and fires a ki blast at it, making the Moon explode in a flash of an explosion so bright that Piccolo covers his eyes during the duration of the explosion.

Now...for the calc? It's a relatively simple one since the calc only needs the distance of the Moon from Earth and the timeframe for figuring out the speed of the explosion of the Moon, which can be found in a clip.

*Spoiler*: _calc_ 




*Distance Between the Moon & Earth*
This one is easy. It is away.

No need to figure out how high up Piccolo was from the ground here since it will not change the results for this calc.

*Piccolo's Ki Blast Reaching The Moon*
. It's clearly implied that Piccolo's ki blast towards the Moon was extremely quick.  A random assumption for a timeframe isn't sufficient btw.

Using this part of the feat, the timeframe between the start of the blast & the exact moment when the blast reaches the Moon?

This is the moment where Piccolo fires his ki blast, at* 2:45.030* in the video.


This is the moment where the Moon immediately starts glowing, meaning that the ki blast has reached the Moon. It is at* 2:48.126* in the video.

For its speed...

Elapsed Time = 2:48.126 - 2:45.030 = 3.096 seconds
Speed of ki blast = (Distance between Moon & Earth) / (Elapsed Time)
Speed of ki blast = (384,400,000 m) / (3.096 seconds) = 124,160,207 m/s, *~0.414 SoL*
*The Moon Explosion*
For the timeframe of the exploding Moon? 

*2:52.672* in the video is the exact moment (frame by frame) when the Moon starts exploding and flinging out pieces.
\

*3:04.100* in the video is the exact moment when the Moon is shown to have disappeared from sight completely, signifying that every bit of the Moon has been blown away from the scene at that point.


Elapsed Time = 3:04.100 - 2:52.672 = 184.1 seconds - 172.572 seconds = 11.528 seconds

It took 11.528 seconds for all of the Moon to fade away.

*Distance Between the Moon & POV*
Going to be using this method for angsizing the distance between the Moon and the POV. 

It's a method that some of you probably have not seen before.

In this page , one of the equations used to find out the FOV (field of view) of the screen/camera is written as…

FOV = α*(D/d), or 
α = angular extent (or angular size of the object on screen)
D = Dimension of full image (horizontal or vertical)
d = Dimension of target image (horizontal or vertical)
For the FOV, an angle between 50 and 60 degrees should be used, as the angle covered within the central field of vision of both eyes is around those values minimum.

“.”

Thus, the minimum value of a panel FOV will be 55 degrees, with an average between 50 and 60 degrees. 

This value guarantees every action that is happening in that specific panel is directly being observed by the eyes, or the POV in this case.

*Definition of central vision:* Central vision is the field of view in the center of your vision as you look straight ahead. 

Now, for the actual distance...
FOV = 55 degrees, or central field of vision where both eyes can clearly focus on the image. It is the minimum value of FOV required for human eyes (in this case, the POV) to clearly see everything that's happening in the scene from up & down as well as to the left & right.
D = 814px (vertical dimension of the image)
d = 160px (vertical dimension of the object; in this case, the Moon)

α = FOV / (D/d)
α = 55 / (343px / 184px)
α = 29.5 degrees
Diameter of Moon = 3,474 km, 0r 3,474,000m
Plugging the angle (in degrees) into this , along with the size of the log facing the panel, the resulting value comes up to be…

6,597,600m away from POV.

*Kinetic Energy*
For the kinetic energy calculation...
Mass of the Moon is ~7.35e22 kg (rounded up for simplicity, but just Google it)
Veocity = (Distance of Moon from POV) / (Elapsed Time of Explosion) = (6,597,600 m) / (11.528 seconds) = 572,311 m/s
Kinetic Energy = (1/2) x (Mass) x (Velocity^2)
Kinetic Energy = (1/2) x (7.35e22 kg) x ((572,311 m/s)^2) = ~1.2e34 Joules, or *~2.88 Yottatons TNT*

Just a heads up, the anime interpretation of that Piccolo feat was shown the exact same way as it happened in the manga, thus the manga version of that scene would have been intended to be presented the exact same way as well.



At the very low end, it's a Moon bust. With a calc, it's at the higher end of Planet level nearing Large Planet level.

The result of the calculation may not make sense due to the value of the feat being significantly higher than Vegeta's threat of the destruction of Earth with his Galick Gun, but I think that it's okay to let this inconsistency slide since Dragon Ball Z is absolutely notorious for destruction of environments & planets (especially Earth) as a major feat throughout the later parts of the series even when characters appearing earlier than that either scaled to, or even performed a feat that eclipsed it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 4, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> *Piccolo Moon Bust Calc: A Different TImeframe Edition?*
> In Chapter 14 of Dragon Ball Z, the chapter starts off with Gohan waking up in the middle of the night & with Piccolo floating up while sitting down in a cross-legged position, contemplating.
> 
> Gohan, upon immediately seeing the full moon high up in the sky, starts to undergo a transformation into an Oozaru and starts completely destroying everything around him without any sort of awareness of his surroundings.
> ...


How can you calc time when no celestial bodies are moving in DBZ? you even see a view from outside Earth in some episodes Nothing is moving at all.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> How can you calc time when no celestial bodies are moving in DBZ? you even see a view from outside Earth in some episodes Nothing is moving at all.


lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Artist (Jul 4, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> lol


You're right    




As you can see those planets were totally moving, I bet those blasts took 2.2 seconds or whatever is convenient enough for DBZ to win a debate.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> You're right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we should just ignore every exploding planet in dbz is what youre saying?

Buddy youre one of the most transparently stupid people ive ever seen post here

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Jul 4, 2022)

Lol why did you guys gang up on artist like that


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> How can you calc time when no celestial bodies are moving in DBZ? you even see a view from outside Earth in some episodes Nothing is moving at all.


From the timeframe of the video itself.

You see the time in the video before the Moon exploded, and after that, you see the time in the video right when the Moon disappeared from Piccolo's sight.

It means that the all the chunks that make up the Moon scattered everywhere outward a certain distance within that period of time.

I got somewhere around 11.5 seconds for the duration of the explosion that caused all pieces of the Moon to scatter everywhere because the Moon is exploding, yea.

Btw when planets & moons explode, the pieces also move in every direction, and depending on the size of the moon/planet/asteroid whatever, surprising speed values can result from that.


----------



## Artist (Jul 5, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> So we should just ignore every exploding planet in dbz is what youre saying?
> 
> Buddy youre one of the most transparently stupid people ive ever seen post here


You seriously got that out of my post and you called me stupid?   I was right about you.

Reactions: Ningen 4


----------



## Artist (Jul 5, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> From the timeframe of the video itself.
> 
> You see the time in the video before the Moon exploded, and after that, you see the time in the video right when the Moon disappeared from Piccolo's sight.
> 
> ...


You know our time is different than there's, right? What could be seconds to us could be minutes or longer to them. I mean days and weeks pass by in fiction in only one of our half hours.

Reactions: Ningen 4


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 5, 2022)

Artist said:


> You seriously got that out of my post and you called me stupid?   I was right about you.


Idk what you were right about, you havent posted one correct thing from what ive seen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 5, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Lol why did you guys gang up on artist like that


because he's not just a dumbass he's also a jackass

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 6, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Idk what you were right about, you havent posted one correct thing from what ive seen


Your reading comprehension is sad but I expect that from an Idiot.


----------



## Artist (Jul 6, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> because he's not just a dumbass he's also a jackass


This coming from the Gumby fan.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> Your reading comprehension is sad but I expect that from an Idiot.


idk how my reading comprehension can be sad when your sentences are incomprehensible lmao

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 6, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> idk how my reading comprehension can be sad when your sentences are incomprehensible lmao


My post is fine it's not my fault you're an idiot, but go ahead and blame me for your stupidity I'm use to it.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> This coming from the Gumby fan.


you are a neanderthal 

you have the intelligence of a small and malformed ape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> My post is fine it's not my fault you're an idiot, but go ahead and blame me for your stupidity I'm use to it.


I mean if youre used to it, maybe theres a reason for that lmao

but w/e youre just trying to get the last word and be a troll, its super fucking obvious

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## That Background Character (Jul 6, 2022)

You should have used Saitama instead of Boros, it would have be funny to watch Saitama go from Sub-Saibaman level from when you made this thread to what he can do now with the newest chapter

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the newest chapter that came out like 30 minutes ago_


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> You know our time is different than there's, right? What could be seconds to us could be minutes or longer to them. I mean days and weeks pass by in fiction in only one of our half hours.


For the ones where a major feat is showcased (particularly for the ones that can be used to scale certain characters), battledome trends almost always accept that flow of time in those scene flows linearly with our own.

What this actually means?

Since Piccolo's ki blast yielded a travel speed of Relativistic speed and whatever value was resulted in the calc, it means that Piccolo's Moon Bust in that scene is concrete evidence that characters who are around Piccolo's level of strength (or higher) can either perform, or can fight against beings that performed those kinds of feats.


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 6, 2022)

That Background Character said:


> You should have used Saitama instead of Boros, it would have be funny to watch Saitama go from Sub-Saibaman level from when you made this thread to what he can do now with the newest chapter
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the newest chapter that came out like 30 minutes ago_


This thread was made three months ago. Saibamen solo'd OPM either way back then (including Saitama). Obviously they don't now. The only reason this thread is still active is because people are shit talking each other and doing calcs when it's supposed to be in the metadome.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> The only reason this thread is still active is because people are shit talking each other and doing *calcs* when it's supposed to be in the metadome.


Hey now, I'm doing it to try and actually prove a point. I'm not doing random calcs here for giggles you know 

But this thread needed some extra variety because otherwise it would have been completely filled with random sh1tposts and the thread would have gone nowhere.

Plus that Boros calc yielded some..."interesting results".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 7, 2022)

@MusubiKazesaru

Please, close this trainwreck of a thread.


----------



## Artist (Jul 8, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> you are a neanderthal
> 
> you have the intelligence of a small and malformed ape


Finally, an insult even a 5-year-old can come up with I was starting to wonder when you were going to do it but seeing you're a Gumby fan it's not very surprising.


----------



## Artist (Jul 8, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I mean if youre used to it, maybe theres a reason for that lmao
> 
> but w/e youre just trying to get the last word and be a troll, its super fucking obvious


Uh no, I'm trying to debate and you're trying to derail the thread by acting like a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Artist (Jul 8, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> For the ones where a major feat is showcased (particularly for the ones that can be used to scale certain characters), battledome trends almost always accept that flow of time in those scene flows linearly with our own.
> 
> What this actually means?
> 
> Since Piccolo's ki blast yielded a travel speed of Relativistic speed and whatever value was resulted in the calc, it means that Piccolo's Moon Bust in that scene is concrete evidence that characters who are around Piccolo's level of strength (or higher) can either perform, or can fight against beings that performed those kinds of feats.


I don't think I'll ever accept any of this but nothing else is excepted.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 8, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Hey now, I'm doing it to try and actually prove a point. I'm not doing random calcs here for giggles you know
> 
> But this thread needed some extra variety because otherwise it would have been completely filled with random sh1tposts and the thread would have gone nowhere.
> 
> Plus that Boros calc yielded some..."interesting results".


It's fine.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jul 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> I don't think I'll ever accept any of this but nothing else is excepted.



Nobody is stopping you from leaving, so feel free to show yourself out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> Finally, an insult even a 5-year-old can come up with I was starting to wonder when you were going to do it but seeing you're a Gumby fan it's not very surprising.


gumby solos lord boros

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 9, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Nobody is stopping you from leaving, so feel free to show yourself out.


----------



## Artist (Jul 9, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> gumby solos lord boros


Did you not see the post of Gumby dying to Saibamen?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Did you not see the post of Gumby dying to Saibamen?


gumby solos saibamen too


----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> gumby solos saibamen too


I'm tempted to make a thread about this later just so you can tell me how.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> I don't think I'll ever accept any of this but nothing else is excepted.


You can stonewall, put your fingers in your ears, and argue till you are blue in the fact as much as you want. But at the rate your going you will end up like FEP and get removed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 12, 2022)

Fang said:


> You can stonewall, put your fingers in your ears, and argue till you are blue in the fact as much as you want. But at the rate your going you will end up like FEP and get removed.


Fep got Removed? For what?


----------

